# Wonky knife cures



## FishmanDE (Jan 2, 2021)

So, a couple of months ago I upgraded a bunch of knives with no intention of using them immediately (long story). Now this month, after a long awaited move, I finally got around to trying out the new gihei gyuto. It felt weird but I chalked it up to being my first wa handle gyuto and I might not be used to it. But upon further examination today, it looks like the handle hole was drilled at an angle, so it’s crooked, and beyond that, it looks like the blade itself is curved to the right and for the lack of a better term, wonky (warped?) ie, the blade spine is curved to the right, but the heel swings left while the belly in the front swings right. Obviously the handle issue is a simple fix, but how do I fix the blade? Do I need to send it to a smith to get fixed? Do I fix the blade? Is it just wabi sabi and I’m being obsessive? I’m a rock chopper, so I feel like this defect effects me more so that a push cutter. I know it’s not an expensive piece by any means, but it’s was a big investment for me. Any help is appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## M1k3 (Jan 3, 2021)

Pictures?


----------



## TB_London (Jan 3, 2021)

If it’s a clad knife it’ll be easier to straighten than a mono


----------



## FishmanDE (Jan 5, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Pictures?


Sorry, I was having trouble photographing, then got some liquid courage and attempted to straighten myself. Seems like it’s mostly fixed?


----------

